# SURREY | City Centre 3 | 10 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City Centre 3. The new 10-storey office building will be the latest in a series of 8 planned buildings for the district, home to a network of academics, entrepreneurs, multinational companies, start-ups, and some of the most advanced digital health, wellness, technology, and clinical service organizations in the world.
Situated directly across the street from Surrey Memorial Hospital at 96 Avenue and 137A Street, the tower will contain offices, retail and restaurant services, state-of-the-art fitness facilities, secure underground parking, and a common area rooftop terrace. Completion is expected by 2021.










































https://urbansurrey.com/tag/city-centre-3/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200125_162945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_163211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9153 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

final set


----------

